# Older Sigma DR2 - $200 w/hsc - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably not a screaming deal, but they stopped making the DR2 in the mid nineties so here’s a 20-plus year old acoustic with case, capo, and tuner. The DR has rosewood back and sides and I believe a laminated top.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ottawa again!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Ottawa again!


You probably saw the post where I felt bad about buying a guitar solely to flip and I mentioned that it’s something I don’t normally do. I think the number of threads I’ve posted here are evidence of that. If I wanted to be a serial flipper, I’ve seen enough good stuff on local kijiji lately that would fill the bill. Most of the time, if it’s not something I’m actually going to use, I’d rather put it out there for someone else to enjoy.

If I didn’t already have more than enough acoustics, I’d grab this one. Looks like it’d be a nice little low-dollar guitar.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I just don't get why there are so many good deals in the Ottawa area. Seems that all the good deals are there.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Long gone.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Here’s someone with the mahogany version for $340...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

